# Oglethorpe, Madison, Elbert HC or land wanted



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm still looking for either a club to join or land to lease for myself and possibly several other family members for this year or next year 2005.  I have a small tract of land we are currently hunting in that area and am trying to find some additianal land to hunt on as we are crowded presently.  Thanks, I appreciate any responses or leads.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 6, 2004)

*One more time*

BTT - any leads are appreciated


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 26, 2005)

*Trying again*

Thanks!


----------



## NorthGaAire (Jan 26, 2005)

Sent you a PM.  

NorthGaAire


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 26, 2005)

*Nga*

PMed u back, thanks.


----------

